# Thousands of WP, Joomla and SquareSpace sites serving malicious updates



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> Thousands of compromised WordPress, Joomla and SquareSpace-based sites are actively pushing malware disguised as Firefox, Chrome and Flash Player updates onto visitors.
> 
> This campaign has been going on since at least December 2017 and has been gaining steam. The malicious actors are injecting JavaScript that triggers the download requests into the content management systems’ JavaScript files or directly into the sites’ homepage.


https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2018/04/13/wp-joomla-squarespace-malicious-updates/


----------



## indio (May 11, 2018)

This is not the first time the web browser is the target of such threats, and unfortunately it will not be the last.


----------



## indio (May 11, 2018)

and google have updated recaptchat to the version 2


----------

